# No NBAtv, No Problem



## BlazeTop

As mentioned on NBA.com all summer league games will be on NBAtv and their NBA.com webcast. Today they finally put up links for it and when I went to click on it, it said I had to be a NBA.com member. Good news is signing up for that is _FREE_. Now we will wait to see how the buffering, streaming and quality of the video is.


----------



## B_&_B

When is the first webcast?


----------



## mediocre man

B_&_B said:


> When is the first webcast?




1 o'clock pacific time I think. Philly and SA....again, I think


----------



## B_&_B

mediocre man said:


> 1 o'clock pacific time I think. Philly and SA....again, I think


Thanks! I'll check it out and then decide if I want to call and add NBA TV to my Comcast package.


----------



## ebott

this is going to significantly impact my productivity next week.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

B_&_B said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out and then decide if I want to call and add NBA TV to my Comcast package.


Well if they offer the games in HD then I know where I will be watching them.

:cheers: 

Just kidding...


----------



## DamDweller

Sorry, I know you guys are talking about the webcast, but are they broadcasting it on NBAtv too? And can you watch it without a subscription?


----------



## OntheRocks

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp


I signed up for an account, now it says to just click the links below... but I see no links... problem with my web browser?


----------



## quench23

Yah i dont see no links you prolly have to wait for the game to start for them to appear


----------



## yuyuza1

OntheRocks said:


> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp
> 
> 
> I signed up for an account, now it says to just click the links below... but I see no links... problem with my web browser?



Games haven't started yet.


----------



## DamDweller

The link has been posted now. It is right under the scoreboard. Hope it helps you all out.


----------



## B_&_B

Please let us know how the quality is.

THANKS!


----------



## Talkhard

As far as I can tell, all of the Blazers summer league games are going to be broadcast on NBA TV. So if you have NBA TV on your cable package (and I guess it's usually part of League Pass) then you should be able to watch all of the games on TV rather than the internet.


----------



## B_&_B

Talkhard said:


> As far as I can tell, all of the Blazers summer league games are going to be broadcast on NBA TV. So if you have NBA TV on your cable package (and I guess it's usually part of League Pass) then you should be able to watch all of the games on TV rather than the internet.


I dont think thats true. The schedules I've seen say that only our first and last summer league game will be on NBA TV.


----------



## quench23

its not working for me


----------



## DamDweller

It isn't working for me either. It says the game has started but the video just says ready and nothing plays. Nuts!


----------



## crowTrobot

quench23 said:


> its not working for me



same here. page comes up but streaming video doesn't start


----------



## DamDweller

Not sure if it makes a difference or not but I tried both Firefox and IE to open it up and I got the same results.


----------



## DamDweller

I GOT IT!!! Don't know what I did but it is working now!


----------



## majic_sean

DamDweller said:


> The link has been posted now. It is right under the scoreboard. Hope it helps you all out.


I could access the link but I can't get it to play. Has anyone else got it to work? It looks loaded and says ready to play but there is no response when I click "play"


----------



## B_&_B

I signed up, and its working now for me also. Quality is pretty good / clear also!!

:clap:


----------



## crowTrobot

just started working about 2 minutes ago. close out and re-load the page.


----------



## DamDweller

Wow, the video quality is pretty good for a stream. You can tell what numbers are what. They got a court announcer calling out people's names a numbers.


----------



## majic_sean

ooops. I didn't see page 2. How did people get it working?


----------



## B_&_B

majic_sean said:


> I could access the link but I can't get it to play. Has anyone else got it to work? It looks loaded and says ready to play but there is no response when I click "play"


close it and click on "watch" again.


----------



## majic_sean

crowTrobot said:
 

> just started working about 2 minutes ago. close out and re-load the page.


thanks, that worked for me


----------



## mediocre man

Mine just stated working as well. Maybe you have to wait until the game actually starts.


----------



## DamDweller

Commercial break? HECK NO! Sixers up 17 to 5.

Definitely a big juicy burger at the bottom of the window though.


----------



## crowTrobot

spurs getting killed 17-5 lol


----------



## crowTrobot

i wonder if the radio broadcast will be in sync on the blazer game??


----------



## B_&_B

I wonder how much of a delay there will be tonight when I watch this and listen to KXL for play by play.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

GREAT video quality. I hope the stream matches up well with KXL's call of the game.


----------



## DamDweller

B_&_B said:


> I wonder how much of a delay there will be tonight when I watch this and listen to KXL for play by play.


Good question...


----------



## B_&_B

chris_in_pdx said:


> GREAT video quality. I hope the stream matches up well with KXL's call of the game.


I'm sure there will be at least a few seconds delay.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

First off - DamDweller, you are an excellent person. BSG is the best tv show.

Second - If you have trouble watching the video or getting the video to work in the NBAs custom player, just open a new webpage and put this in:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx

And you can open it in windows media player.


----------



## crowTrobot

is thaddeus playing? haven't picked him out yet.


----------



## DamDweller

The Sebastian Express said:


> First off - DamDweller, you are an excellent person. BSG is the best tv show.
> 
> Second - If you have trouble watching the video or getting the video to work in the NBAs custom player, just open a new webpage and put this in:
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx
> 
> And you can open it in windows media player.



First off - Thanks for the information!

Second - I am glad there are others on here who have seen it. You are the first person that has said anything to me about it and that make me happy! "So say we all!"


----------



## crowTrobot

crowTrobot said:


> is thaddeus playing? haven't picked him out yet.



nvm they just posted the 1st Q box score. he played 4 minutes.


----------



## DamDweller

crowTrobot said:


> is thaddeus playing? haven't picked him out yet.



He is playing but not that much yet. He is 1 for 2 from the line.


----------



## B_&_B

DamDweller said:


> First off - Thanks for the information!
> 
> Second - I am glad there are others on here who have seen it. You are the first person that has said anything to me about it and that make me happy! "So say we all!"


I'm old school!


----------



## ryanjend22

why is none of this on nbatv, wtf. they're playing some pheonix suns training camp crap.


...?

EDIT: it's not on nbatv till sat. @ 12-2 pm.

crap.


----------



## loyalty4life

If the radio broadcast matched up with this stream.... Good times ahead!


----------



## crowTrobot

DamDweller said:


> He is playing but not that much yet. He is 1 for 2 from the line.



nice moving pick lol


----------



## B_&_B

ryanjend22 said:


> why is none of this on nbatv, wtf. they're playing some pheonix suns training camp crap.
> 
> 
> ...?


Check your channel guide for what times the games are on NBA TV. Our game tonight isnt on NBA TV until noon tomorrow. If our game is delayed, I'm sure some others are also.


----------



## DamDweller

I wish they would put the players numbers on the box score so I could know who was who. I know I won't have a problem with the Blazers cause I can pretty much recognize how players move, but I am definitely having trouble with other teams' players.


----------



## Tortimer

Summer league only use 10 minute quarters? Why not 12 minutes?


----------



## DamDweller

crowTrobot said:


> nice moving pick lol



I did see that one though!


----------



## DamDweller

Denied!!! Wow, that ball had no chance of going in.


----------



## majic_sean

It took me over a quarter to tell what team was what. Some commentary would help or some alternate camera angles. 20-25 sixers


----------



## crowTrobot

i'm seeing blue


----------



## majic_sean

My screen turned blue!!


----------



## DamDweller

crowTrobot said:


> i'm seeing blue


I am too. Not friendly!


----------



## Tortimer

crowTrobot said:


> i'm seeing blue


same with me just blue not picture.


----------



## B_&_B

crowTrobot said:


> i'm seeing blue


me too.


----------



## crowTrobot

reloaded - no change.


----------



## majic_sean

Refreshing and reloading didn't work either. This is definetly no bueno


----------



## crowTrobot

aaaaahhhhh. blue fog lifted.


----------



## DamDweller

It's back...


----------



## B_&_B

hit stop, then play... game back on.


----------



## majic_sean

Refreshing and reloading didn't work either. This is definetly no bueno....op, nevermind, game is back


----------



## yuyuza1

I remember for one of the NBA TV broadcast of the summer league games, Rick Kamla was commentating. Maybe he will for the marquis matchup tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## DamDweller

This video stream is definitely worth watching. Making me excited to watch the Blazers. Even though they are delaying the Blazer game on NBAtv are the going to have the game on live stream tonight?


----------



## crowTrobot

DamDweller said:


> This video stream is definitely worth watching. Making me excited to watch the Blazers.



i'm kinda interested in the next game too :biggrin:


----------



## DamDweller

Here are the players and their numbers from the Spurs site.

http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/summerleague_070705.html

Here are the players and their numbers from the Sixers site.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/76ers_070704.html


Hope it helps.


----------



## crowTrobot

crowTrobot said:


> i'm kinda interested in the next game too :biggrin:


not to mention yi vs. conley


----------



## DamDweller

Wow, Butler for the Spurs has 5 fouls in one half. How many fouls did Ha have in summer league? I vaguely remember him having a ridiculous amount of them.


----------



## B_&_B

I wonder why 2nd round pick Derrick Byars isnt getting any PT for the 76ers?

Syracuse boy Gerry McNamara hasnt seen any action yet either.


----------



## crowTrobot

very bad news. sonics game webcast is blacked out in this area. presumably blazers will be too.


----------



## DamDweller

Can anyone else not watch the Seattle game? It says my area has been blacked out!


----------



## crowTrobot

from the box score jeff green has 5 points in 90 seconds : )


----------



## ryanjend22

This live webcast is not available in your area.

Please check your local tv listings for broadcast info on this game.




....you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Tortimer

I sure hope the Blazers game isn't blacked out.


----------



## MAS RipCity

weak sauce....


----------



## Samuel

Code:


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx


----------



## chairman

My guess is that if the game is tape delayed then it won't be played on webcast live. Is the Seattle game taped delayed for tomorrow as well. I am not getting it either.


----------



## DamDweller

Samuel you are the savior of the day and how did you find that?


----------



## crowTrobot

Samuel said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx



this works thanks


----------



## ryanjend22

thanks samuel!!


----------



## yuyuza1

Guys, you need the direct link, without all the nba.com broadband crap. 

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx

Edit: Never mind. Samuel beat me to it.


----------



## Samuel

DamDweller said:


> Samuel you are the savior of the day and how did you find that?


I clicked on the 'watch' link, copied it, and entered it into my media player.


----------



## sabas4mvp

thanks, I was trying to figure out to get around the whole "Check your local listings thing."


----------



## DamDweller

Samuel said:


> I clicked on the 'watch' link, copied it, and entered it into my media player.


Where did you copy the url from? Where did you enter it into the media player?


----------



## MAS RipCity

thx fellahs!


----------



## ryanjend22

samuel, can we get a link like this for the blazer game? i noticed the nbatv webcast has no commentartors or anything...i'm loving the nbatv broadcast.

edit: oh, i gotcha...thanks for the info!


----------



## crowTrobot

KD looks pretty nervous


----------



## Samuel

Can anyone get KXL's stream to work? I think I'm going to tape delay both and try to sync up Wheels with my buffered webcast stream.


----------



## PhilK

Durant looks bad.


----------



## crowTrobot

fazekas' 3 point shooting career off to a good start


----------



## chris_in_pdx

Oh No Eddie Doucette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

They need to put him at the 3, hes too skinny to be a 4.


----------



## Samuel

It's stolen by Rod Strickland!
He's gonna lay it in!


----------



## ebott

ryanjend22 said:


> i'm loving the nbatv broadcast.


truer words have never been spoken. I had no idea how much I usually depend on the announcers to let me know what I'm watching. I felt like a dying man in the desert watching that San Antonio/Philadephia game and this seattle/Dallas game was the drink of water that saved me.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

Samuel said:


> It's stolen by Rod Strickland!
> He's gonna lay it in!


ARE.. YOU... KIDDIN... ME?????


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I have a crazy idea! You all can stop by my house and I will give you $5 each to pay to get NBATV for a week!


----------



## crowTrobot

news flash: durant can't be guarded by a 6'5'' guy


----------



## PhilK

crowTrobot said:


> news flash: durant can't be guarded by a 6'5'' guy


Exactly.


----------



## ryanjend22

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I have a crazy idea! You all can stop by my house and I will give you $5 each to pay to get NBATV for a week!


the game's arent broadcasted till next day...thus, we watch online, today.

i have nbatv but it does me no good if i want to watch the game today, does it?maybe i'm confused by what your saying. i dunno.


----------



## MAS RipCity

ouch 3-12 from durant...better get that fg% up...


----------



## DamDweller

Durant only has 1 rebound! What happened to his board skills? I would imagine he would have at least 3.


----------



## crowTrobot

MAS RipCity said:


> ouch 3-12 from durant...better get that fg% up...



that will come. if i were a sonic fan i'd be more worried about 19 minutes with zero assists, steals, blocks and defensive rebounds.


----------



## MAS RipCity

could he turn out more like a rich mans adam morrison? or will the other attributes come to him in due time?


----------



## ptownblazer1

SOMEONE HELP PLEASE!!! I just got home and ready to watch the Sonic game, waiting for the blazer game of course and it says that it's not available in my area.


WHAT THE!!!


----------



## crowTrobot

MAS RipCity said:


> could he turn out more like a rich mans adam morrison?



i highly doubt it. just needs some nba level coaching on defense.


----------



## BlazeTop

Yea how does this link work? Do we need a new one for the Blazer game?


----------



## yakbladder

MAS RipCity said:


> could he turn out more like a rich mans adam morrison? or will the other attributes come to him in due time?


I think we can probably give him a few more games before we start making judgments like that.


----------



## RW#30

ptownblazer1 said:


> SOMEONE HELP PLEASE!!! I just got home and ready to watch the Sonic game, waiting for the blazer game of course and it says that it's not available in my area.
> 
> 
> WHAT THE!!!



Same here.

I am not happy with this..


----------



## gamadict

Durant's handle isn't that great(big suprise, he's 6'11) and he's pretty weak(big suprise, he's 18) so he could struggle for a while until he picks up some strength to play inside some more. Going to be mostly jumpers his rookie year


----------



## MAS RipCity

I was making any statements, just asking questions...just curious


----------



## RipCity9

How glad am I that we have MB instead of Eddie Ducette?


----------



## crowTrobot

RW#30 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I am not happy with this..


check the link earlier in this thread


----------



## sjla2kology101

Hello there sjla2kology

This live webcast is not available in your area.

Please check your local tv listings for broadcast info on this game.


DISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crowTrobot

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx


----------



## RW#30

Thank you, 
It worked this time.


----------



## sjla2kology101

Thanks!


----------



## ptownblazer1

thank you


----------



## handclap problematic

It's good to see Barea doing well out there for Dallas. 
My roommate from last year has been dating one of his relatives for a couple of years. When Dallas came to Portland last year, he bought tickets for us. Pretty nice guy. 


prunetang


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Thanks a bunch guys! I have been watching the Seattle/Dallas game up here in British Columbia...and can't wait until 7:00pm!!!

From what I've seen thus far - GLAD WE DRAFTED ODEN B A B Y!!!!!!!!!!!!

once again - many thanks for finding out how to link to the games!


----------



## crowTrobot

PDXshelbyGT said:


> From what I've seen thus far - GLAD WE DRAFTED ODEN B A B Y!!!!!!!!!!!!



yup durant looked one-dimensional, like he did against USC. i'm sure he will be a great all-around player in the future but he's got miles to go.


----------



## Samuel

Memphis V. China



Code:


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


----------



## yuyuza1

oohh. Nice feed by Lowry.


----------



## gamadict

Is anyone not getting sound on this stream?


----------



## whatsmyname

heres the link to the MEMPHIS-CHINA game if anyone is interested...

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


----------



## Superblaze

Yi is really playing well.


----------



## Ed O

gamadict said:


> Is anyone not getting sound on this stream?


FWIW, I'm getting sound.

Ed O.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

So are we going to have this "not available in your area" problem with the blazers game coming up in an hour?


----------



## BlazeTop

Wow Gay just gave Yi a taste of the NBA...


----------



## DamDweller

BlazeTop said:


> Wow Gay just gave Yi a taste of the NBA...



OMG!!! I am glad you saw that because it was ridiculous!


----------



## drexlersdad

This really kicks *** guys thanks alot all who contributed. Me being from new hampshire, i get to see two blazers games a year, at boston, and boston at portland.


----------



## Ed O

Superblaze said:


> Yi is really playing well.


Seven fouls with 2:12 left in the first half. Haha. He DOES look like he's a potential impact player offensively, though...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

drexlersdad said:


> This really kicks *** guys thanks alot all who contributed. Me being from new hampshire, i get to see two blazers games a year, at boston, and boston at portland.


I, too, want to thank Sam and the others who have been posting URLs... it's very cool 

Counting down until Oden... whee!

Ed O.


----------



## Stugots

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> So are we going to have this "not available in your area" problem with the blazers game coming up in an hour?



probably not, IF you sign up for an account outside of the portland area...



Stugots


Holy ****, look at Rudy Gay! (i guess it's a bit easier to look like a world beater vs china!)


----------



## gamadict

Yi looks great on offense, and had that sweet block on D but it's absurd to ask him to defend Gay one-on-one


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Samuel said:


> Memphis V. China
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


THANK YOU!!!

If you can post one for the Blazer game, you'll be everyone's best friend.

By the way, did I hear Shane Heal on the Memphis game? I haven't heard about him in years.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

Stugots said:


> probably not, IF you sign up for an account outside of the portland area...


Well of course my account is in Portland but I will sign my girlfriend up and have her put an old address from the east coast.


----------



## drexlersdad

Stugots said:


> *probably not, IF you sign up for an account outside of the portland area...*
> 
> 
> Stugots
> 
> 
> Holy ****, look at Rudy Gay! (i guess it's a bit easier to look like a world beater vs china!)


i would try and post the link, but i think it will be blacked out for me as well, being its the celtics.


----------



## gamadict

It doesn't matter where you sign up for/where your IP is from. I'm in Pittsburgh and put my address in Alaska and got the same thing, they're just not streaming the marquee games I think

To get the direct link right click on the 'watch' link, copy, paste, look for http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_xxxxxxx_051201.asx with xxxxxxx being the team name, paste it into your browser or media player


----------



## DamDweller

Looks like the Oregonlive folks haven't quite figured it out yet.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/07/the_nba_doesnt_want_you_to_wat.html

But thanks to some really cool members we are covered!


----------



## UOSean

I'm overseas, the only link that works is the direct link. If I try via NBA.com I get an out of area message.


----------



## whatsmyname

Rudy Gay is so good...hes so explosive


----------



## blazermaniaisback

Well as soon as the girlfriend gets home I will have her sign up with her old NY address. Then once the game starts I will post the link for everyone.


----------



## Five5even

i just created an account on the east coast, but i still am getting a error that says the webcast is not available in my area. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Five5even

Five5even said:


> i just created an account on the east coast, but i still am getting a error that says the webcast is not available in my area. anyone have suggestions?


actually scratch that, i got it to work, i just had to click that link that opens the stream up in a diff window of Windows Media player.

SOMEONE PLEASE POST A LINK TO THE BLAZERS GAME WHEN IT STARTS PLEASE!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Five5even said:


> i just created an account on the east coast, but i still am getting a error that says the webcast is not available in my area. anyone have suggestions?


Go to the link that Samuel posted on page 8... that I quoted on page 9.

It's not through nba.com so we might be able to see the Blazer game.


----------



## Samuel

How much time is left in the game for you guys? I have 5:51 left in the 3rd.


----------



## drexlersdad

yeah 4:51 left in 3rd


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Ignoring the stats because their useless in summer league...

Yi looks very good. I think both Boston and Seattle could be kicking themselves for passing on him in a couple years.

Gay also looks great.


----------



## Samuel

Ugh, I can't get KXL's stream to work. Is this game on the Blazers satellite radio network or just KXL?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Samuel said:


> Ugh, I can't get KXL's stream to work. Is this game on the Blazers satellite radio network or just KXL?


Im watching the web stream. I dont think it's on the radio.


----------



## mediocre man

So each game has it's own link? Because the one on page 8 doesn't work for the Mem-China game.


----------



## Samuel

Spoolie Gee said:


> Im watching the web stream. I dont think it's on the radio.


It is. I'm attempting to sync up my video with the live broadcast that wheels and antonio are doing. Problem is, I can't get the KXL stream to work.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Yup http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Samuel said:


> It is. I'm attempting to sync up my video with the live broadcast that wheels and antonio are doing. Problem is, I can't get the KXL stream to work.


Their doing the Mem-China game? strange.


----------



## crowTrobot

lol memphis only started playing kinsey last year because they were tanking, and he looks like a star now.


----------



## drexlersdad

i gotta say i am PRETTY DARN EXCITED!!! to see Joel Freeland.


----------



## hasoos

Ed O said:


> Seven fouls with 2:12 left in the first half. Haha. He DOES look like he's a potential impact player offensively, though...
> 
> Ed O.



Definitly. He reminds me of a young Dirk Nowitzki. Really struggled with fouls his first year, with glimpses of talent. I don't know if he will get to that level, but from what we saw in this game, he is definitly better then I thought he would be. And I even picked him to be the failure of the draft.:biggrin:


----------



## hasoos

Conley, Kinsey playing solid games. I don't think Memphis future fortunes look so bad.


----------



## Justinmoney85

i'm signed up today and i'm currently logged in, so where do i go to watch the game tonight?


----------



## Ed O

hasoos said:


> Conley, Kinsey playing solid games. I don't think Memphis future fortunes look so bad.


They've got some good pieces, but... Oden or Durant make them look SO much better. Especially Oden.

PG: Lowery
SG: Miller/Kinsey
SF: Gay
PF: Gasol
C: Oden

That's a team that is assured of a playoff spot, IMO, and in the long run? Filthy. Almost as much as Portland with Oden. 

I like Conley, but Oden woulda reshaped that franchise.

Ed O.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder

Man we're about 10 min. away from the future...


----------



## ehizzy3

so i copied that mem vs china link...and the windows media player has been blank for 34 min


----------



## crowTrobot

drexlersdad said:


> i gotta say i am PRETTY DARN EXCITED!!! to see Joel Freeland.




spain... to finland... to england for the dunk


----------



## Spoolie Gee

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9920/500_nba-league_pass_memphis_051201.asx

That link should work. If not try DLing it to your desktop and right click>open with>windows media player.


----------



## crowTrobot

having a 1977 flashback right now


----------



## hasoos

crowTrobot said:


> having a 1977 flashback right now


That must have been some REALLY good acid!:biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee

^lol, you beat me to it.


----------



## B_&_B

Yi is having a solid game... but 7 turn overs.


----------



## yakbladder

What the heck? They're saying the Lakers drafted a good PG? Just wait till Kobe rips into him...


----------



## HOWIE

So the game is on after the China vs Memphis game?


----------



## hasoos

HOWIE said:


> So the game is on after the China vs Memphis game?



Yes that is correct sir. It will probably be a different URL though.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Sam, hook us up with the new url if there is one, thanks!


----------



## HOWIE

hasoos said:


> Yes that is correct sir. It will probably be a different URL though.


Please post it someone......HOWIE needs his Blazer fix tonight! :yay:


----------



## BlazeTop

Refreshing.....


----------



## DamDweller

Whose got the hookup? Cause you need to hook it up!


----------



## yuyuza1

Link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


----------



## Samuel

Spoolie Gee said:


> Their doing the Mem-China game? strange.


No, they're doing the Blazers game. I'm just trying to get it to work before the game starts.


----------



## Superblaze

thanks


----------



## rx2web

I got video of Portland arriving for a moment.


----------



## BlazeTop

Rep given...


----------



## hasoos

Lol would have been funny to post a URL to a porn site :biggrin:


----------



## drexlersdad

Oh Yeah!


----------



## B_&_B

yuyuza1 said:


> Link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


THANKS YUYUZA1! repped!!!


----------



## DamDweller

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## yakbladder

Another "contender in three years" comment...


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

got it connected sitting up at my computer in British Columbia!

Go Blazers!!!! Yes, flash-feelings of when I was in 10th grade - sitting in the Memorial Colliseum when Walton lead the charge and we won it!

This is going to be a fun ride.

Have fun watching tonight guys.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

yuyuza1 said:


> Link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


Thanks!


----------



## ehizzy3

why is the screen black damnit.....good thing i get bostons fsn....


----------



## HOWIE

This is going to be awesome, thanks for posting the link, I didn't want to have to wait till tomorrow to watch it on NBATV.


----------



## yuyuza1

You're welcome guys. Thank "RipCity 07" on OLive for cracking the code.


----------



## knickstorm

SheedSoNasty said:


> Thanks!


when i click that, i get invalid menu handle, any fixes?


----------



## crowTrobot

probably gonna need a different link when they start


----------



## DamDweller

OH WOW! Hottie in the background!


----------



## HOWIE

Looks like a packed house.........Woot Woot!!!!!:clap:


----------



## crowTrobot

DamDweller said:


> OH WOW! Hottie in the background!



you mean the one singing the star spangled banner?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

i have sound but the video is aweful!!


----------



## DamDweller

HAHA! No, the one in the white with the ta tas. She isn't there anymore.


----------



## drexlersdad

HOLY CRAP I CANT BELIEVE IT! I am going to get league pass for sure. any deals? does it have to be dish?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

knickstorm said:


> when i click that, i get invalid menu handle, any fixes?


It's workin for me, so unfortunately I dont know.

On a side note, it doesn't look like the action will match the radio broadcast.


----------



## DamDweller

Oh that just scared me!


----------



## RoyToy

my heart stops every time the screen goes black.


----------



## MARIS61

Not working


----------



## DamDweller

Here we go Blazer fans! Let's get ready! I am as happy as a little school boy!


----------



## drexlersdad

stefano mancinelli


----------



## c_note

DamDweller said:


> OH WOW! Hottie in the background!


 rofl i saw that too :clap2:


----------



## sportsnut1975

When I click on the link I get page can't be opened? How do I get it?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

sooo choppy!


----------



## knickstorm

geraeld green abosorbs the contact from Oden, and 1


----------



## knickstorm

sportsnut1975 said:


> When I click on the link I get page can't be opened? How do I get it?


open window media player, then go to open url, and copy and paste it in


----------



## knickstorm

good thing you got 10 fouls, cause oden's already at 3


----------



## MARIS61

Workin'.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan

why the hell is this game not available in my area? what is this, blackout of the 80's?


----------



## yakbladder

Hap said:


> why the hell is this game not available in my area? what is this, blackout of the 80's?


Keep trying..I think many people have had to try a few times.


----------



## drexlersdad

freeland!


----------



## gamadict

After the exciting Memphis-China game, this is looking more like a typical ugly summer league affair


----------



## ilPadrino

Wow, Oden could not have possibly had a worse start. What in the world was he thinking on that goal tend? :lol:


----------



## drexlersdad

First impressions are kinda....eh. sergio seems rusty.oden in and out.


----------



## DamDweller

c_note said:


> rofl i saw that too :clap2:


HA HA! I like your style c_note!


----------



## lyleb123

Great Link NBA.com stinks


----------



## drexlersdad

Freeland!!!!!


----------



## Justinmoney85

there's nothing free in freeland.


----------



## c_note

wow what a block by freeland!!


----------



## Superblaze

Yea really nice block by freeland, but ODen only played like 1 minute.


----------



## HOWIE

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 203 (55 members and 148 guests) :lol:


----------



## gamadict

Why take Oden out immediately? Chinese national team let Yi stay out there with 7


----------



## ilPadrino

gamadict said:


> Why take Oden out immediately? Chinese national team let Yi stay out there with 7


Did you watch his short stint out there? I am sure they wanted to put him out of his misery and hope he comes in a little more focused next time his number is called.


----------



## MARIS61

So far Nate's slowball influence remains in control of the team.


----------



## yakbladder

MARIS61 said:


> So far Nate's slowball influence remains in control of the team.


When have they NOT run when they could have???


----------



## drexlersdad

mcroberts!


----------



## Tince

could someone post the direct windows media link that works because I still can't get it


----------



## Superblaze

Zendon sure has basketball awareness


----------



## drexlersdad

Tince said:


> could someone post the direct windows media link that works because I still can't get it


click my sig


----------



## DamDweller

OH MY! I can't believe he hit that!


----------



## whatsmyname

wow what a crazy shot


----------



## drexlersdad

ainge does seem to always get good value in the second round


----------



## drexlersdad

Holy **** what a BEAST


----------



## HOWIE

Throw it down big man, throw it down! :yay:


----------



## MARIS61

LOL, this guy thinks Webster's a star.


----------



## drexlersdad

Peterri!!!


----------



## drexlersdad

MARIS61 said:


> LOL, this guy thinks Webster's a star.



yeah, he thinks we are set at sf


----------



## gamadict

Oden has looked ok on offense(outside of those incredibly ugly FTs) but has been a step slow on D and especially rebounding


----------



## ilPadrino

Aldridge looks like the only legitimate NBA player on the Blazers' summer league roster at the moment.


----------



## gamadict

Based two and a half summer league games, Yi was the clear choice at #1


----------



## yakbladder

gamadict said:


> Based two and a half summer league games, Yi was the clear choice at #1


If you were allowed 17 fouls a game, yes.

Good thing it's summer league. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O

MARIS61 said:


> LOL, this guy thinks Webster's a star.


I think that "star" is going a bit far, but given what he's showed in bursts in his career, and based on him being only 20 years old, I think that most on this board are WAY too down on his potential at this point.

Ed O.


----------



## Superblaze

we are giving way too many minutes to Zendon and Chris Ellis


----------



## Samuel

Ed O said:


> II think that most on this board are WAY too down on his potential at this point.


Really?

I think we all understand how much potential he has. We just realize how far away he is from it.


----------



## Ed O

Samuel said:


> Really?
> 
> I think we all understand how much potential he has. We just realize how far away he is from it.


I disagree. I think that many on this board see a much lower ceiling than they did before.

Ed O.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Oden needs more minutes....LA looks VERY good...Sergio??? (Green looks impressive, mostly due to his defense, but he can't shoot worth beans...Webster? needs to get himself some shots- doesn't move well without the ball...Hamilton is big - but clumsy - and Freeland? go back to England.

Not impressed with anyone on the Blazers besides LA. With this said however, I think LA is going to be really solid - and sooner than I had even hoped! 

Clearly, we need an Alstar SF. Maybe we need to try Roy at the point as well.

Back to the game!


----------



## DamDweller

Anyone, see Sebastian Telfair sitting next to Doc Rivers? Guy is trying to brown nose his way back onto the team.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder

DamDweller said:


> Anyone, see Sebastian Telfair sitting next to Doc Rivers? Guy is trying to brown nose his way back onto the team.


"Hey Bassy be a pal and get us some Dogs and drinks"


----------



## MARIS61

We look like 5 guys from 5 different countries who've never played together before.

Oh, yeah.


----------



## MARIS61

If only we had about 22 more points tonight.

Something's missing but I just can't put my finger on it.

Hmm...


----------



## DamDweller

Ya, this is some pretty terrible basketball. Oh well, not like we have never lost before!


----------



## whatsmyname

MARIS61 said:


> If only we had about 22 more points tonight.
> 
> Something's missing but I just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> Hmm...



I know whats missing...THE R.O.Y. :biggrin:


----------



## Stugots

Biggest surprise: Taurean Green looks like the second best blazer on the court.

Greg looks a step slow out there; I don't know if it's because he's sick, or just a bit out of shape...


----------



## yakbladder

Stugots said:


> Biggest surprise: Taurean Green looks like the second best blazer on the court.
> 
> Greg looks a step slow out there; I don't know if it's because he's sick, or just a bit out of shape...


Just needs to work on his outside shot. Oh how we need a shooter...


----------



## DamDweller

LaMarcus is really dominating this game. His shots look great, and man he is running the court like a cheetah. He is basically our only outside shooter from significant range. It sure would be nice to have some ROY right now.


----------



## whatsmyname

dang nice run going on here...pretty nasty dunks =D


----------



## DamDweller

Saw Brandon Roy in the background. He was sitting at the end of the bench chewing some seeds. Nice job being there for your teammates Mr. ROY!


----------



## Stugots

Oden's hands have looked bad so far. I think he's really nervous... he'll get better with that.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder

I saw some very nice things, this is our summer leage team, not the 07-08 Western confrence Champs.:biggrin: There is alot of mising pieces and obviously some guys playing that arn't going to be around... 

But Holy Cow did LA look sexy on the court tonight, Won't be hard to replace Zach's 23 & 10.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Grade Game #1


# Name Pos Ht Wt NBA Yrs Birthdate From Game#1 Grade 
12 LaMarcus Aldridge F/C 6-11 245 1 7-19-85 Texas *A *
40 Chris Ellis F 6-9 250 R 3-5-84 Wake Forest *D*
41 Joel Freeland F 6-10 225 R 2-7-87 England *C-*
4 Terrance Green G 6-3 212 R 1-10-81 Nevada *Incomplete*
0 Taurean Green G 6-0 177 R 11-28-86 Florida *B-* 
31 Zendon Hamilton C 6-11 254 6 4-29-75 St. John’s *D+*
28 Petteri Koponen G 6-4 195 R 4-13-88 Finland *C-*
6 Stefano Mancinelli F 6-8 214 R 3-17-83 Italy *C*
2 Josh McRoberts F 6-10 240 R 2-28-87 Duke *C* 
52 Greg Oden C 7-0 250 R 1-22-88 Ohio State *C+* 
11 Sergio Rodriguez G 6-3 168 1 6-12-86 Spain *C* 
8 Martell Webster G/F 6-7 230 2 12-4-86 Seattle Prep *B-*


Any opinions? You have mine!


----------



## yakbladder

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Grade Game #1
> 
> 
> # Name Pos Ht Wt NBA Yrs Birthdate From Game#1 Grade
> 12 LaMarcus Aldridge F/C 6-11 245 1 7-19-85 Texas *A *
> 40 Chris Ellis F 6-9 250 R 3-5-84 Wake Forest *D*
> 41 Joel Freeland F 6-10 225 R 2-7-87 England *C-*
> 4 Terrance Green G 6-3 212 R 1-10-81 Nevada *Incomplete*
> 0 Taurean Green G 6-0 177 R 11-28-86 Florida *B-*
> 31 Zendon Hamilton C 6-11 254 6 4-29-75 St. John’s *D+*
> 28 Petteri Koponen G 6-4 195 R 4-13-88 Finland *C-*
> 6 Stefano Mancinelli F 6-8 214 R 3-17-83 Italy *C*
> 2 Josh McRoberts F 6-10 240 R 2-28-87 Duke *C*
> 52 Greg Oden C 7-0 250 R 1-22-88 Ohio State *C+*
> 11 Sergio Rodriguez G 6-3 168 1 6-12-86 Spain *C*
> 8 Martell Webster G/F 6-7 230 2 12-4-86 Seattle Prep *B-*
> 
> 
> Any opinions? You have mine!


How can you give Peter a C-? He was barely out there and played really good defense..and yet you give Sergio a C? No way. And Webster sucked it up. A couple of good plays but otherwise nothing. I'd say a D for him, especially considering he's had a couple years in the league. Stefano was a D-. Did nothing. 

Other than that, it looks good. The bad, but true, thing is that our team at best averaged a C tonight.


----------



## barfo

giordun said:


> That girl on the right of Doc Rivers is hot.





DamDweller said:


> Anyone, see Sebastian Telfair sitting next to Doc Rivers? Guy is trying to brown nose his way back onto the team.


Hmm.

barfo


----------



## Dan

MARIS61 said:


> If only we had about 22 more points tonight.
> 
> Something's missing but I just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> Hmm...


I think you have a point. Brandon Roy would've helped the team tons. But I think he would've scored more than 22 points tonight.


----------

